# PHX Suns Pre-Season Thread



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

First game tonight. 



> The Phoenix Suns will tip-off the club’s 42nd NBA season with an eight-game exhibition slate that was announced today. The Suns’ 2009 preseason schedule has a marked international flavor and includes a home matchup against Euroleague club Partizan Belgrade of Serbia, and contests in Monterrey, Mexico and Vancouver, Canada.
> 
> The Suns open the preseason at home on Tuesday, Oct. 6, playing host to Partizan as part of Euroleague Basketball’s American Tour 2009. Phoenix will host two additional preseason games at US Airways Center on Friday, Oct. 16 vs. the Philadelphia 76ers and Tuesday, Oct. 20 vs. the Sacramento Kings. All three home games will tip-off at 7 p.m.


*DATE OPPPONENT SITE TIME TV*
*Tues., Oct. 6 Partizan Belgrade US Airways Center, Phoenix 7 p.m.
*Sat., Oct. 10 Golden State Indian Wells Tennis Garden, Indian Wells, Calif. 6:30 p.m. (TNT)
Mon., Oct. 12 Oklahoma City Ford Center, Oklahoma 6 p.m.
Wed., Oct. 14 Portland Memorial Coliseum, Portland 7 p.m.
*Fri., Oct. 16 Philadelphia US Airways Center, Phoenix 7 p.m.
Sun., Oct. 18 Philadelphia Arena Monterrey, Mexico 6 p.m.
*Tues., Oct. 20 Sacramento US Airways Center, Phoenix 7 p.m.
*Thurs., Oct. 22 Portland General Motors Place, Vancouver, Canada 7 p.m.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Phoenix Suns take the first game, 111-80. 

Oh yeah, there has been talk about Channing Fry hitting three's in practice and scrimmages. Well he hit one in the game tonight. That would be deadly to have him stretch the court while Amare can work down low. 

Highlights+Boxscore


----------



## The Hedo Show (Mar 31, 2008)

Seuss said:


> Phoenix Suns take the first game, 111-80.
> 
> Oh yeah, there has been talk about Channing Fry hitting three's in practice and scrimmages. Well he hit one in the game tonight. That would be deadly to have him stretch the court while Amare can work down low.
> 
> Highlights+Boxscore


absolutely.
jared dudley is really impressing me. He plays tough D, has a nice jumper, nice handle, strong, and hes wide. I think he can be a key factor this season.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Well I guess I'll post my thoughts on last night game. Curry can only go left, we got lit up by undrafted Morrow but most of those points came against our secondary. Now as for our team, our secondary looks great, the can hustle and run plays well, they just couldn't hit a shot to save their lives. It was probably the fact that they were playing outdoors since neither team could male a shot. Amare looked really good out there, his defense still needs a lot of work but Lou tore it up on defense and even made a 20ft jumper that made Nash pull a WTF face from the bench. Clark is going to be really good. He sucked it up but was always in the right position and played decent defense. Dragic will probably lose his spot to Duhon. Oh yeah, Amare can shoot from long range. He pulled up from 20-22 feet and just drained those shots like it was practice.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

No mention of Channing Frye? He looked good. Also, hit some 3's. Looked smooth doing so. Also, looked like he put some muscle/weight on last time I saw him. 

Dragic's not losing his spot to Dickau. He played all right, but he had a good summer with summer league and Slovenia.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Yeah, I really like Frye. Really solid addition. And I'd be surprise if Dickau makes it to the rotation. I'm certain they will keep with Dragic for a while.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Organized Chaos said:


> No mention of Channing Frye? He looked good. Also, hit some 3's. Looked smooth doing so. Also, looked like he put some muscle/weight on last time I saw him.
> 
> Dragic's not losing his spot to Dickau. He played all right, but he had a good summer with summer league and Slovenia.


I tuned in too late for Channing. He didn't play at all after the first two quarters. I caught the second half of the second quarter on. He was on the bench for most of what I saw and didn't have much of an impact from what I did see of him playing.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Seuss said:


> Yeah, I really like Frye. Really solid addition. And I'd be surprise if Dickau makes it to the rotation. I'm certain they will keep with Dragic for a while.


I think they're going to D-League him.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Anyone else notice how well Carlos Powell has been playing? Haven't ever seen him before but so far he's been impressive.


----------

